# 248mm San Mai Integral



## BT11 (Jan 20, 2021)

Finished up this blade a few weeks back. It was a good challenge, and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. As always there's a couple of things that can probably be improved on, but that will have to wait for the next blade 

Some specs:
248x52mm Integral
Wrought/Nickel/Hitachi Blue2 san mai blade
Spalted Myrtle Burl with African Blackwood spacer for the handle
Symmetrical convex grind. Workhorse in the arse up to a thin tip
Balance point was 5-10mm from my mark towards the handle
Weight was around 260 grams. 
Thats about all I remember haha

Cheers for looking!


----------



## crocca86 (Jan 20, 2021)

Really nice mate


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jan 20, 2021)

This one turned out cool. Think I saw it cameo just a few minutes ago. Love the ku with the integral


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks very good. The handle looks very cool as well.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 22, 2021)

Dude, that is awesome, nice work!


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2021)

Beautiful work - really nice!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice! I love it!


----------



## BT11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Appreciate the kind words peoples


----------



## Geigs (Feb 3, 2021)

+1. Looks brilliant.


----------



## BT11 (Feb 4, 2021)

Geigs said:


> +1. Looks brilliant.


Cheers Geigs


----------

